

Show HN: DialZoo for iOS. Call emails(for free), not phones - SebP
https://itunes.apple.com/app/dialzoo/id920859039

======
SebP
Here is a blog post about DialZoo and it's iOS App:

[https://dialzoo.me/blog/2014/12/dialzoo-adds-ios-app-
free_18](https://dialzoo.me/blog/2014/12/dialzoo-adds-ios-app-free_18)

